# HASP driver needed, planned?



## LiSergey (Nov 19, 2008)

We have in Russia one great bookkeeping Application, named "1S", which is practically mandated everywhere in business.

Worst of all, it was originally developed under win32, though recently the developers ported to Linux its server-side.

The problem of running that application is HASP-driver, which works in Linux and doesn't in FreeBSD. Without the driver the HASP-key is unaccessible and the app won't work, saying "the protection key is not found".

Would anyone make the FreeBSD to catch Linux in its hardware support?
How long or how complex is it?


----------



## Djn (Nov 19, 2008)

For background reference, a HASP ("Hardware Against Software Piracy") is a dongle, and the company in question are these people. I haven't been able to find anything about the linux version.

edit:
A-hah. It's probably this, which is a daemon, and which requires aksusbd, whatever that is.

How portable that is depends - if there's a binary-only linux kernel module involved it'll be quite hard to do anything about, but a binary-only userland daemon could be fixable. Someone will have to dig into it further, but I _think_ it's the latter. If that is case it might be as easy as installing that aladdin daemon + aksusbd, and getting them pointed at the right device.


----------



## lyuts (Nov 19, 2008)

ÐšÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ wine, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ Ð½ÐµÐºÑ€Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð¾ =)

I have never tried to run 1C on BSD, but here are some article, maybe they can help you. Good luck!

http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=12845
http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=17004


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 19, 2008)

yes, they are http://v8.1c.ru/eng/.

I found that HASP-driver is included in OpenSuse 10.3 Linux distro.
1S says it works under RedHat and Fedora, I didn't tested. OpenSuse 10.3 - works fine, tested.
AFAIK the linux runs some daemon for the hasp.
file(1) says about it


> /usr/sbin/aksusbd: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped




the ugen driver isn't just enough


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 19, 2008)

Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð²Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ, Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ "ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑ‚ÐµÑ€Ñƒ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð²" 1c8 Ð½ÑƒÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÐºÐ»ÑŽÑ‡ Ð¥ÐÐ¡ÐŸÐ°.
Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð».
Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð°ÐµÑ‚ÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð¾Ñ‚ÑÑ‚ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ»ÑŽÑ‡Ð° Ð¸ Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÑ…Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ Ð² ÑÐ¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¸Ðµ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð·Ð°Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÑ‹ Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½Ñ‚ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¸.
Ð¸Ð·Ð·Ð° Ñ‡ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÑˆÐ»Ð¾ÑÑŒ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð°Ðº ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¸Ð½Ð³Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð° 

Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ñ€ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ÑÐ», Ð½Ð¾ Ñ…Ð°ÑÐ¿ Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð¸Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑ.


----------



## Djn (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, you could try running that aksusbd daemon on FreeBSD as well?
BTW, my Russian is a bit lacking - summaries would be interesting. 

Oh, and apologies for editing my post while you were replying.


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 20, 2008)

the same theme topis was discussed here, in russian
http://forum.lissyara.su/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8609

there've been reported one success recently, but no instructions nor details.
waiting curiously!


----------



## myst (Nov 24, 2008)

ÐšÐ¾Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ³Ð¸, Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ð°ÑˆÐµ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÐºÐ°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð² Ð½Ðµ Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑ€ÐµÐ´Ðµ. Ð•ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸ Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ RH Ð¸ Fedora Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸. Ð˜Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ðµ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð²ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ð° Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ.


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 24, 2008)

myst said:
			
		

> ÐšÐ¾Ð»Ð»ÐµÐ³Ð¸, Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¾ Ð²Ð°ÑˆÐµ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÐºÐ°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð² Ð½Ðµ Ñ€Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑ€ÐµÐ´Ðµ. Ð•ÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸ Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ rh Ð¸ fedora Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸.



Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð²Ñ‹Ð·Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ Ðº ÑƒÐ½Ð¸Ñ„Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ†Ð¸Ð¸ Ð˜Ð¢-ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐºÑ‚ÑƒÑ€Ñ‹ Ð½ÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð²Ñ‹Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐµÐµ Ð¶ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ·Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ 1 ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑ‚ÑÑ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð½Ðµ Ñ€Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÑÑ‚Ð²Ð¾Ð¼, Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ¾Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑŒÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð² ÑƒÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ… ÐºÑ€Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð½ÐµÐ´Ð¾Ð¿ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾.

Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¾, Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼Ñƒ Ð´ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€ "Ð·Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ð»" Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑƒÑŽ ÐžÐ¡. ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¶Ðµ ÐœÐ¾Ð·Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ð° Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐžÐ¿ÐµÐ½ÐžÑ„Ñ„Ð¸Ñ Ð² Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ðµ Ð±Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ñ€Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¿Ð°ÐºÐµÑ‚Ð¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð»ÑŽÐ±ÑƒÑŽ ÐžÐ¡ÑŒ, Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” - Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑˆÐ°Ð»Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ð°Ð¼ Ð¸Ð· 1Ð¡ ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ?!!


----------



## myst (Nov 24, 2008)

ÐŸÐ¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÐµÐ¼Ñƒ ÑÐºÑ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ð¼Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑŽ ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½.
1) Ð ÐµÑÑƒÑ€Ñ Ñƒ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‰ÐµÐ¹ Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð·Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ð´Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚.
2) ÐŸÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÑƒ 1Ð¡ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ñ‹ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ‹ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… ÑÐ¸ÑÑ‚ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ñ…. Ð’ÐµÑÑŒ ÑÐ¿ÐµÐºÑ‚Ñ€ Ð´Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð¸Ð±ÑƒÑ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð² ÑÐ½Ð°Ð±Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð½Ðµ Ñ€ÐµÐ°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾. Ð’Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ Ð¸ ÑÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÑƒ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ñ€Ð°ÑÐ¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¾, FreeBSD ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð±Ñ‹ Ð½Ð°Ð¼ ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ð¾ÑÑŒ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑƒÐ»ÑÑ€ÐµÐ½ ÐºÐ°Ðº Linux (Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð¶Ðµ RH).
3) Ð›Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð¸Ð¶Ñƒ Ð½Ð¸Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²Ð° FreeBSD Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´ Linux Ð² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÐµ. Ð Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÑƒ Ð¸Ñ… Ð½ÐµÑ‚ Ð·Ð°Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ ÑÑƒÑ‰Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸? (Ð¡) Ð‘Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚Ð²Ð° ÐžÐºÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð°. =)


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 24, 2008)

myst said:
			
		

> 1) Ð ÐµÑÑƒÑ€Ñ Ñƒ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‰ÐµÐ¹ Ñ Ð¼Ð¾Ð·Ð¸Ð»Ð»Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ð´Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚.


Ñ Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ Ð½Ð°Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ - Ñƒ 1Ñ Ð·Ð° ÑÑ‡ÐµÑ‚ Ð´ÐµÐ½ÐµÐ³ Ñ€ÐµÑÑƒÑ€ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐµ 



			
				myst said:
			
		

> 2) ÐŸÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÑƒ 1Ð¡ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ²ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ñ‹ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°Ð½Ñ‹ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°ÑÐ²Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… ÑÐ¸ÑÑ‚ÐµÐ¼Ð°Ñ….


Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð° ÐºÐ°Ðº 1ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑƒÑ‚ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð´Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¼ M$ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€ÑƒÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½ÑƒÑŽ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÐ¸ Ð² Ñ‚ÐµÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑƒÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð° (ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð»Ð¸Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ð·Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ)???



			
				myst said:
			
		

> Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¸Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐµ Ñ€Ð°ÑÐ¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ñ€Ð°Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð¾


ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÑ€Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑƒÐ»ÑÑ€Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð›Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ° Ð¸ Ð‘Ð¡Ð”??
Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ñƒ Ñ…Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ð³-ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð²? Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ñƒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ… Ð¼Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð½ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð²? Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ñƒ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð² Ð² Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ñ‹ÑˆÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð¡Ð£Ð‘Ð” Ð¸ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ðµ enterprise-Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸?
Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ€ÐµÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ¸ RH Ð¸ FC Ð±Ñ‹Ð»Ð¾ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐµÑ€Ð¸Ð¸ "Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ñ‚ÑƒÑ‚ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð¾Ð¹?".



			
				myst said:
			
		

> 3) Ð›Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð²Ð¸Ð¶Ñƒ Ð½Ð¸Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÐµÐ¼ÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²Ð° FreeBSD Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´ Linux Ð² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÐµ.


Ñ…Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ñ€? Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð°Ð´Ð¾  
Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°ÑŽ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´ Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¸ Ñƒ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð° Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ° Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ Ð’Ñ‹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð½ÐµÑÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ€Ð½Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð’Ð°ÑˆÐ¸ Ð°Ñ€Ð³ÑƒÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÑƒÑ‚ÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ.

Ñ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¾Ðµ - ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ¸Ð»Ñƒ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‡Ð¸Ð½ (Ñ‚ÐµÑ…Ð½Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ñ… Ð° Ð½Ðµ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‡ÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ñ…) Ð½Ð° Ð½ÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð¸, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ðµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ð¾Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ ÑÐµÐ±Ðµ ÑÐ¾Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐ¾Ð¹ Ð˜Ð¢-ÑˆÑ‚Ð°Ñ‚ Ð¸ ÐºÑƒÑ‡Ñƒ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ‹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸ ÐžÐ¡ÑÐ¼Ð¸, ÑƒÐ¶Ðµ ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°ÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” - Ð¸ Ñ‚ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑ€ÑŒ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°ÐµÑ‚ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡Ð° Ð²Ð½ÐµÐ´Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ 1Ð¡8 Ñ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð°Ð¼Ð¸, - Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð²Ñ‹Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¶ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ·Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¸Ñ 1Ð¡, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð»Ð°Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°ÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ðµ "Ð² Ð±Ð¾ÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¼ Ñ€ÐµÐ¶Ð¸Ð¼Ðµ" ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ‹ Ñ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” Ð½Ð° Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑ?
Ð˜ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾-Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¸Ð·Ð·Ð° Ñ‚Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ ÐºÑ‚Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ð» Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡Ñƒ ÐºÑ€Ð¾ÑÑ-Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¸ Ñ€ÐµÑˆÐ¸Ð» "Ð·Ð°Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ RH"??

Ð° Ñƒ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð˜Ð¢-ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐºÑ‚ÑƒÑ€Ð° Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ RH Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ BSD, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ ÑÐ¾Ð»ÑÑ€Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð¼... Ñƒ ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ ÐœÐ°ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸... 

Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð»Ð»Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ð¹ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¸Ñ Ð² ÑÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÑƒÑŽÑ‰ÑƒÑŽ Ð¸Ñ‚-ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐºÑ‚ÑƒÑ€Ñƒ Ð±ÐµÐ· "Ð¿Ð»Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ñ‹Ñ… ÑÑƒÑ‰Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÐµÐ¹" - Ð¾Ð³Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑŒ, Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ñ… Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ñ… Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¶Ðµ


----------



## myst (Nov 24, 2008)

LiSergey said:
			
		

> Ñ Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ Ð½Ð°Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ - Ñƒ 1Ñ Ð·Ð° ÑÑ‡ÐµÑ‚ Ð´ÐµÐ½ÐµÐ³ Ñ€ÐµÑÑƒÑ€ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐµ


ÐœÐ°ÑÑˆÑ‚Ð°Ð±Ñ‹ Ð½ÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð½Ñ‹Ðµ... Ð¥Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ Ð±Ñ‹Ñ‚ÑŒ.



			
				LiSergey said:
			
		

> Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÑ€ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾, Ð° ÐºÐ°Ðº 1ÑÐ½Ð¸ÐºÐ¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð³ÑƒÑ‚ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð´Ð¾Ð¹, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¼ M$ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ€ÑƒÐµÑ‚ Ð¿Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ð»ÑŒÐ½ÑƒÑŽ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñƒ ÑÐ²Ð¾ÐµÐ¹ Ð¾ÑÐ¸ Ð² Ñ‚ÐµÑ‡ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑƒÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð° (ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð½Ð°Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð»Ð¸Ñ†ÐµÐ½Ð·Ð¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ)???


Ð ÑÑ‚Ð¾ ÑƒÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð±Ð»ÐµÐ¼Ð° ÐºÐ°Ðº ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ‡Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ, Ñ‚Ð°Ðº Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ‡Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑƒÐ¿Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ. Ð•ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ°Ñ Ñ„Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð° "Ð¯ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð³Ð°Ñ‚ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾-Ð±Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑƒÐ¿Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð´ÐµÑˆÐµÐ²Ñ‹Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑ‰Ð¸". Ð’Ð¾Ñ‚ Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐºÐ¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð³Ð°Ñ‚ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾-Ð±Ñ‹ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ð¸Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚Ñ‹ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÐ¸ Ð³Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð½Ñ‚Ð¸Ð¸ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ñ‹.



			
				LiSergey said:
			
		

> ÐºÐ°Ðº ÑÑ€Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿ÑƒÐ»ÑÑ€Ð½Ð¾ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð›Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ° Ð¸ Ð‘Ð¡Ð”??
> Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ñƒ Ñ…Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ð³-ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð²? Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ñƒ Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ… Ð¼Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð½ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¾Ð²? Ð¿Ð¾ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ñƒ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð¾Ð² Ð² Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¼Ñ‹ÑˆÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¸ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÐ·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð¡Ð£Ð‘Ð” Ð¸ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð¸Ðµ enterprise-Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸?


Ð¯ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÐµÑ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ðº ÑÑ‚Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸ÐºÐµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð½Ð¾ÑˆÑƒÑÑŒ Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ñ€ÑÐ´Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð´Ð¾Ð»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ»ÑƒÑ‡Ð°Ðµ Ð´ÑƒÐ¼Ð°ÑŽ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ðµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ð¾. Ð”Ð¾Ð»Ñ Ñ€Ñ‹Ð½ÐºÐ° Ð›Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ° Ð² ÐºÐ¾Ñ€Ð¿Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð¸Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐµÐºÑ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑÑŒÐ¼Ð° Ð·Ð½Ð°Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½ÐµÐµ Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð‘Ð¡Ð”.



			
				LiSergey said:
			
		

> Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÑŽ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ€ÐµÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ¸ RH Ð¸ FC Ð±Ñ‹Ð»Ð¾ Ð¸Ð· ÑÐµÑ€Ð¸Ð¸ "Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ñ‚ÑƒÑ‚ Ð½Ð°Ñ Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð¾Ð¹?".


Ð¯ Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÐ½ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð·Ñ€ÐµÐ²Ð°ÑŽ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð¾ Ñ‚ÑƒÑ‚ Ð² Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÐ°Ñ‚Ð°Ñ… 



			
				LiSergey said:
			
		

> Ñ…Ð¾Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°Ñ€? Ð½ÐµÐ½Ð°Ð´Ð¾
> Ñ Ð»Ð¸Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ð¾Ñ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°ÑŽ Ð‘Ð¡Ð” Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´ Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¸ Ñƒ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð° Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÐ° Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹, ÐºÐ¾Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ€Ñ‹Ðµ Ð’Ñ‹ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‡Ð¸Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð½ÐµÑÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ€Ð½Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð’Ð°ÑˆÐ¸ Ð°Ñ€Ð³ÑƒÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ñ‹ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð¶ÑƒÑ‚ÑÑ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ.


Ð£Ð²Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑ‚Ðµ, Ñ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ‡Ð°ÑÑ‚Ð¸. Ðš Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ð¶Ðµ Ñ‚ÑƒÑ‚ Ñ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ñ€ÐµÐ½, Ð‘Ð¡Ð” Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½Ñ€Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÑÑ Ð³Ð¾Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ð´Ð¾ Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑŒÑˆÐµ. ÐŸÑ€Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾ Ñ Ð²ÐµÐ´Ñƒ Ñ€ÐµÑ‡ÑŒ Ðº Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ñƒ, Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½ÑƒÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÐ³Ñ€Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€ÐµÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ 24/7/365 Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±ÐµÑ€Ñƒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ñƒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ñ Ñ‚ÐµÑ…Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ñ‹/Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚Ð°.
ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ° Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ‚Ðµ 1Ð¡ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ²Ð¸Ñ‚ÑÑ "BSD 7 - 8 Ready"  BSD Ðº ÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑŽ Ð½Ðµ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±Ð¾Ñ€.
Ð­Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ€Ð½Ð¾ Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð›Ð¾Ñ‚ÑƒÑ ÑÐºÐ°Ð¶ÐµÐ¼ Ð½Ð° Win Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÑƒÑÐºÐ°Ñ‚ÑŒ, Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ð½Ð¾ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ Ð½Ð¾ Ð·Ð°Ñ‡ÐµÐ¼ Ð¾Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾?


----------



## LiSergey (Nov 24, 2008)

myst said:
			
		

> ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð¼Ð½Ðµ Ð½ÑƒÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ Ð¸Ð½Ñ‚ÐµÐ³Ñ€Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ€ÐµÑˆÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ 24/7/365 Ñ‚Ð¾ Ñ Ð²Ñ‹Ð±ÐµÑ€Ñƒ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ñƒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ñ Ñ‚ÐµÑ…Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ‚ÐµÑÑ‚Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ¼ Ð¿Ð»Ð°Ñ‚Ñ„Ð¾Ñ€Ð¼Ñ‹/Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð´ÑƒÐºÑ‚Ð°.


ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡Ð° Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ°Ñ - Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð´Ð°, Ñ Ð²Ð°ÑˆÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð°Ñ€Ð³ÑƒÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ñ‚Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð°ÑÐµÐ½.
Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð¹ Ð½Ð° Ð¿Ð°Ñ€Ñƒ ÑÐ¾Ñ‚ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐ´Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð±ÑŽÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ñ‹Ð´ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€Ð° - Ñ„Ð¸Ð³Ð½Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ñ.

Ð½Ð¾ Ñƒ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð´Ñ€ÑƒÐ³Ð°Ñ Ð·Ð°Ð´Ð°Ñ‡Ð° (Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´Ð¿Ñ€Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ðµ Ð½Ð° Ð·Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑ‚Ð½Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑŒÑˆÐ¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð»-Ð²Ð° ÑÐ¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐ´Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ Ð±ÑŽÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ‚Ñ‹) - 
"Ð²Ð½ÐµÐ´Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ 1Ð¡8 Ñ Ð¼Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑŒÐ½Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸ Ð·Ð°Ñ‚Ñ€Ð°Ñ‚Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð½Ð° ÑÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑÑ‚Ð²ÑƒÑŽÑ‰ÐµÐ¹ Ð˜Ð¢-Ð¸Ð½Ñ„Ñ€Ð°ÑÑ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐºÑ‚ÑƒÑ€Ðµ", Ñ Ð´Ð¾Ð¿ÑƒÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð¼Ñ‹Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð² Ñ€Ð°Ð·ÑƒÐ¼Ð½Ñ‹Ñ… Ð¿Ñ€ÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»Ð°Ñ…, Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ° ÑÐ¸Ð»Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ²Ð¾Ð¸Ñ… ÑÐ¾Ñ‚Ñ€ÑƒÐ´Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð² (Ñ‚Ð¾ ÐµÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð±ÐµÐ· Ð¿Ñ€ÑÐ¼Ð¾Ð¹ Ñ‚ÐµÑ…Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑ€Ð¶ÐºÐ¸ Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ñ‚ÐµÐ»Ñ).
Ð² Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐµ Ð²Ñ‹Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¾Ñ‚Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒÐ½Ð¾Ðµ Ð¶ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ·Ð¾ Ñ Ñ…Ð¾Ñ€Ð¾ÑˆÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°Ñ‚ÐµÐ»ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð½Ð°Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ð° Ð¾Ñ‚ÐºÐ°Ð· Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²Ð¸Ñ - Ð¿ÐµÑ€ÐµÑ€Ð°ÑÑ…Ð¾Ð´ Ð±ÑŽÐ´Ð¶ÐµÑ‚Ð°, Ð° ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð¸Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð»Ð¸Ð½ÑƒÐºÑÐ° Ð½Ð° ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ€Ð½Ñ‹Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿ Ñ‚Ð¸Ð¿Ð° "Ð° Ñ‚ÐµÐ¿ÐµÑ€ÑŒ ÑÑ‚Ð¾ Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÐµÑ‚ ÑÐµÑ€Ð²ÐµÑ€" - Ð½Ñƒ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÐµÑ‚Ðµ.


----------

